# Ready to get really, really mad?



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

This morning I started at Chick's around 8:30. There was a large school of bunker/stripers about a mile off the beach. I had high hopes for them moving into the surf this evening.

I went out and fished the oceanfront around 70th St. with spot heads. Around 10:30, I looked up to see one of the bunker fleet's spotter planes circling overhead.

I just drove back over the Lesner to see *7* factory trawler ships just outside Lynnhaven Inlet, with hundreds of birds working around their nets. They had encircled the entire school and were vacuuming them into their holds.


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

*And the second shot...*

They're just getting flat-out brazen now. They had completely taken over the channel and the shoal to the left. The boaters had to weave their way around the huge trawlers and their nets.

When I stopped to take these pictures, the people on the shore had their jaws on the ground. They couldn't believe their eyes.


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*How Long?*

How long are they allowed to do this? is there a date when they have to stop this? There has to be something that can be done about it.


----------



## Fshnt (May 28, 2002)

It makes me sick just like ya'll. I have been seeing them since the first of the month. From what I hear the bay season ended as of thanksgiving. Now they just sit outside the bay and wait for the mennhaden to leave then they scoop them up. The only procesing plant on the east coast is the one up the bay. That should tell you something. The old virginia money is still running the state. It is the good 'ol boy system at its finest. Everyone wonders why the stripers leave so early. No mennhaden = no food.


----------



## Rick C. (Dec 2, 2002)

There was a good article on the subject in last Sundays commentary section. They are also allowed a 1% bycatch witch anounts to over 7 million pounds of other species, more than the total legal commercial catch. Uninspected by the way.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well if old Virginia Money is keeping anyone from doing about it, call up the US Coast Guard. That will ruffle some feathers. I'm not sure where to start up with it, but I'm pretty sure commercial traffic isn't supposed to impeded navigable waterways. Does anyone know where you can find commercial regs on fishing? I hear alot of people saying that they're supposed to dry their nets by Thanksgiving.


----------



## drcobia (Dec 24, 2003)

*Hot*

This really makes me hot, as if we dont spend enough money on equipment to come out and have a good fishing day and then have them pulled right out from under us .....this bitesssssssssssssssssss


----------



## ShoreFisherman (Oct 18, 2003)

*Thanksgiving?*

if that is the case, where is the line between the bay and the ocean? and is lesner considered ocean or bay? but good point on restricting navigatable waterways. that is definatly something to check on. When are they required to leave the waters for good anyway not just the bay?


----------



## Sly (Jan 17, 2000)

I was out there as well today fishing at Lesner (Duck Inn side). I couldn't believe it as well. A saw 4 spotter planes and 8 boats. I've gotta hand it to them they have thier system down to a science, the bunker don't have a chance. By the way I didn't catch squat.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Here's the demarcation line seperating bay and ocean.

http://www.mrc.state.va.us/striperregmap.htm

I'm looking at the commercial regs right now. I'm pretty sure that they are within regs because fines are heavy.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

4 VAC-20-252-30. GENERAL PROHIBITIONS AND REQUIREMENTS

H. It shall be unlawful for any person to use a commercial hook-and-line within 300 feet of any bridge, bridge-tunnel, jetty, or pier during Thanksgiving Day and the following day or during any open recreational striped bass season in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries except during the period midnight Sunday through 6:00 A. M. Friday. 

I. Unless specified differently in other chapters, it shall be unlawful to place, set, or fish any gill net within 300 feet of any bridge, bridge-tunnel, jetty, or pier during any open recreational striped bass season in the Chesapeake Bay and its tributaries, except during the period midnight Sunday through midnight Wednesday. 


Looks like they're abiding by the code set by the Commonwealth. 300 feet.

You know, those PETA loons probably have a small zodiac and knives that can cut nylon pretty easily. But that would be illegal.


----------



## TC (Oct 21, 2002)

check out this website...
www.chinfo.navy.mil/navpalib/factfile/weapons/wep-torp.htm  
TC


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

busted link,

But looks like something with a torpedo.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

There HAS to something that can be done to counter this rape of the Bay.

We get upset and write congress because we want Back Bay either opened or closed to 4WD traffic, so what can we do to legally bust the balls of this company that is destroying the balance of food in the bay?

I think we are already seeing the effects of Menhaden depletion in the size of the Stripers caught compared to years past (so I am told).

Here is Omega Protein's Website.

http://www.buyomegaprotein.com/

They promote themselves as all things healthy.

"Healthy Products for a Healthy World"

The Chesapeake is NOT healthy and I think they are in the blame chain.

I have ranted in another thread for people to become supporters of P&S.

Whether or not you read and considered supporting P&S, you better read and heed the following..

If this continues, the sport you love could be decimated.

Get off your keester and make a stand.

Make a difference.

Call the TV Station, Send email to all you know telling the story and asking them to DUMP OMEGA PROTEIN STOCK and boycott ANY PRODUCT THAT USES OMEGA PROTEIN PRODUCT.

Someone call PETA and tell those loons that they hear the fish crying. Get them involved.

Call Green Peace.

Call any Zealot you know and ask them to ACT. (lawfully)

You have to hurt their cash flow, to stop the payoffs to Lawmakers, to stop the damage.

Become someone who is "Mad as Hell, and is not going to take it anymore"!

The Bay IS our future. What will YOU do about it?


----------



## rockhead (Nov 6, 2002)

*more propaganda*

posted on 30-Nov-2004 5:06:38 AM
--------------------------------------------------------------------------------

This is copied from tidalfish.com
Stanleybros




Bay's health: D is for dismal 
Restoration efforts are languishing, says foundation's report 
BY LAWRENCE LATANE III 
TIMES-DISPATCH STAFF WRITER 
Tuesday, November 30, 2004 


On the Internet 
State of the Bay Report: 

www.cbf.org 

The Chesapeake Bay earned a D yesterday in the latest report card issued by a regional environmental group that said efforts to restore the estuary are treading water. 

On a scale of 1 to 100, the Chesapeake Bay Foundation rated the bay's health at 27, the same as last year and one point lower than the highest score it awarded in 1999. 

"We've seen very little change in water quality and very little progress from a policy perspective," said Chuck Epes, spokesman for the foundation's Richmond office. The group has issued an annual report card on the bay since 1998. 

"Settling for merely holding the line on a degraded national treasure or continuing the glacial pace of restoration would be tantamount to failure," the foundation's State of the Bay Report said. 


"There is no question," the report said, "lack of progress stems directly from lack of leadership, the politics of postponement, inadequate enforcement of existing laws, insufficient funding and little or no accountability." 

Chris Conner, a spokesman for the federal Chesapeake Bay Program that is coordinating state and federal efforts to restore the bay, said he agreed with two aspects of the bay foundation's assessment. 

"The bay is a national treasure," he said, "and we've got a long way to go to get it restored." 

"The question is," Conner added, "are we going to have a sustainable bay that we can leave to succeeding generations?" 

Virginia, Maryland, Pennsylvania, the District of Columbia and the federal government joined forces 20 years ago to battle Chesapeake Bay pollution. Along with local governments in the region, the cleanup partners are spending an estimated $1 billion a year to improve water quality. 

The bay suffers from an oversupply of nitrogen and phosphorous nutrients that leach from fertilized farm fields and suburban lawns and pour into the bay from sewage-treatment plants, poultry houses and sources as varied as power-generating plants and automobile exhaust. 

Human-population growth only adds to the problem while eliminating forests that buffer streams from harm. The three-state bay region's population of 16 million is growing at the rate of 100,000 people a year. 

The bay foundation said in its report that the states have identified ways to control bay pollution. A finance panel headed by former Virginia Gov. Gerald L. Baliles recently recommended a $15 billion spending plan over the next six years to restore the bay. The estuary has all but lost a once-lucrative oyster industry and has seen recent declines in commercial catches of blue crabs. 

"The good news is that we can achieve our vision of a restored bay," the report said. "Science has prepared a clear road map, we know the most cost-effective methods of reducing pollution, and the Chesapeake Bay Blue Ribbon Finance Panel has developed a plan to fund and administer the strategies necessary to save the bay. It is time for the region's leaders to take action and dedicate the necessary resources to fulfill their commitments." 

The foundation report graded the bay in 13 categories, issuing seven Fs, two Ds, one C-plus, one C, one B-plus and one A-plus. 

The bay received failing grades for its high levels of nitrogen and phosphorous and for depleted populations of oysters and shad. Additional Fs resulted from a loss of water clarity and a lack of dissolved oxygen - creating so-called "dead zones" in the bay - and scarce underwater grasses, which are important for fish and blue crabs. 

The foundation reserved its highest individual score, A-plus, for striped bass, which have been restored to record levels by baywide fishing restrictions. 


Contact Lawrence Latane III at (804) 333-3461 or [email protected] 

This story can be found at: http://www.timesdispatch.com/ 

Go Back


----------



## AL_N_VB (Apr 3, 2002)

*a battle that can't be won*

usually I am the eternal optomists....but last I heard our ole' re-elected President....has or had ties with Omega Protein...........


----------



## Capt. Kim CG Ret (Sep 27, 2004)

Anyone who has any political clout in VA or DC has ties to Omega Protein. If they went away, so would Reedville, VA. When you consider all of the steel towns, coal towns, mill towns, etc that went away because they did not or could not afford to grease the right palms, then you will understand why the Omega Proteins of the world can get away with what they do. As the old saying goes, "follow the money." And there is lots of it flowing into Richmond and DC.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

*5 years from now*

when there are no fish in the bay, they will admit they screwed up  ...but it will already be too late  ...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sounds like they were in violation if I remember correctly from when Tom posted a few weeks ago unless it was inside the CBBT but they are in the mouth of the bay where you described.
Join Menhaden Matters if this is important to you.

By the way the Reedville jobs total about 200 and most of them are part time.


----------



## johnnyleo11 (Dec 17, 2003)

Well the factory isn't doing anything on the fishing off season.


----------



## can't fish today (Oct 8, 2003)

Try this one........


http://www.chinfo.navy.mil/navpalib/factfile/weapons/wep-torp.html


----------



## Cdog (Mar 18, 2002)

*Question????*



Digger said:


> Sounds like they were in violation if I remember correctly from when Tom posted a few weeks ago unless it was inside the CBBT but they are in the mouth of the bay where you described.
> Join Menhaden Matters if this is important to you.
> 
> By the way the Reedville jobs total about 200 and most of them are part time.


How can a multi million dollar outfit only have 200 people working for em? They must be some rich MF's up in reedville.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Plants are not where the money is in many business. At one time Houston Texas was where the parent Company and the money lives.


----------



## HighCap56 (Oct 21, 2003)

Digger said:


> At one time Houston Texas was where the parent Company and the money lives.


Still is.


----------



## rattler (Jul 3, 2004)

look at the profit as opposed to the fines...$200 fine...$2000 profit...if it was me, i would pay it and stick my $1800 bucks in my pocket...i think the whole system sucks.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Highcap I had not looked into that for a while, but I did not expect them to move.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

I don't know about the in the channels stuff (I will look into that one when I get a few minutes) but the line is the CBBT and the law says that the menhaden purse seine fishery is closed west of the CBBT on the Friday before Thanksgiving and in all VA waters between the Friday before Christmas and the Sunday preceding the first Monday in May.

Thus based on that law they were legal at where they were until Friday the Dec. 24th this year.

Tom


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

I could not remember which it was. Either the Chesapeake line or the CBBT.


----------



## Tom Powers (Aug 2, 2001)

Here is a section of state code that keeps them out of some waters.

§ 28.2-409. Menhaden fishing prohibited in certain areas; exception.

A. Except as provided in subsection B of this section, it shall be unlawful to take or catch menhaden with purse nets in the following waters:

1. In the Piankatank River and its tributaries above and west of a line beginning at the northernmost, as measured from the low-water mark, edge of land known as Gwynn's Island at or near the mouth of Kibble Pond, thence in a northerly direction in a straight line to the easternmost edge of high land on Stingray Point;

2. In the Rappahannock River and its tributaries above and west of the R.O. Norris, Jr., Bridge;

3. In the York River and its tributaries above and west of a line extending northwardly from the western line of Goodwin Islands through the western line of Ellen Island to the northern bank of the York;

4. In the East, North, Ware and Severn Rivers and their tributaries; and

5. In Cape Charles harbor eastward of a line from the western tip of the jetty on the southern side of the channel to the westernmost tip of the jetty on the northern side of the channel; in Kings Creek and Cherrystone inlet eastward of a line from the western end of the jetty on the north side of Cape Charles harbor to the southern end of Wescoat Point; in Mattawoman and Hungars Creek eastward of a line from the northwesternmost tip of land in Old Town Neck to Great Neck Point; in Nassawadox Creek eastward of a line from Shooting Point to Nassawadox Point; in Occohannock Creek eastward of a line from Sparrow Point to the southernmost tip of Powells Bluff; in Nandua Creek eastward of a line from the northernmost point of Milbys Point to the southwesternmost point of land in Hacks Neck, said line having a true bearing of 027/d; in Pungoteague Creek eastward of a line from Bluff Point to the southeasternmost point of Finneys Island; in Onancock Creek eastward of a line from Thicket Point to Ware Point; in Chesconessex Creek eastward of a line from the northernmost point of Sound Beach to the northwesternmost point of Beach Island; in Deep Creek, Hunting Creek and Guilford Creek eastward of a line from the easternmost tip of Russel Island to Halfmoon Point to Peters Point to Simpson Point to Flood Point to Ebb Point to the mouth of Great Gut; in Messongo Creek eastward of a line from South Point to North Point in the Virginia portion of the Pocomoke River northeast of a line from Long Point to Virginia-Maryland spar buoy "A"; in the Great Wicomico River from the mouth of Whay's Creek to Sandy Point; in Dividing Creek, Prentice Creek and Jarvis Creek westward of a line from Hughlett Point to Jarvis Point; in Indian Creek and Henrys Creek westward of a line from the southeasternmost point of land on the eastern side of the mouth of Henrys Creek to the easternmost point of Fleets Bay Neck; in Dymers Creek westward of a line from the southernmost point of Grog Island to the easternmost point of Poplar Neck; in Tabbs Creek westward of the line across the mouth of the creek at its narrowest point; in Horn Harbor and Dyer Creek westward of a line from the southernmost tip of Beach Point to the northernmost point on the south side of the mouth of Dyer Creek; in Back Creek, Clarkston Creek, Chisman Creek, Poquoson River, Bennett Creek, and adjacent waters westward of a line from the southeasternmost point of Goodwin Islands to the westernmost point of Cow Island; in Back River westward of a line from Plumtree Point to the westernmost point of Northend Point; in Little Creek southward of a line from the north point of the west jetty to the north point of the east jetty; in Lynnhaven Bay southward of the Lynnhaven Inlet Bridge on U. S. Route 60.

B. During the period from the first Monday in May through the third Friday in November, vessels under seventy gross tons which are licensed in accordance with subdivision 1 of § 28.2-402 are authorized to take or catch menhaden in the following waters: in the Rappahannock River eastward and southward from a line extending from Towles Point to Burnham Wharf and from Orchard Point to Towles Point; in Dividing Creek eastward from a line extending from Jarvis Point to Ditchley Pump House; in Indian Creek eastward from a line directly across the creek at Rappahannock Oyster Company; in Dymers Creek eastward from a line directly across the creek at the eastern end of Standard Products dock. 

{Comment -- 70 tons is smaller than what Omega uses. These boats are called snapper rigs and are the bait fishery.}

§ 28.2-410. Closed season for menhaden fishing; forbidden nets; penalty.

Except as provided in § 28.2-409, it is unlawful for any person to take or catch with a purse net in the waters of this Commonwealth, or waters within its jurisdiction, menhaden between the Saturday following the third Friday in November and the Sunday preceding the first Monday in May. However, in the waters east of the Chesapeake Bay Bridge Tunnel within the three-mile limit of the Virginia shoreline such prohibition shall be between the Friday before Christmas and the Sunday preceding the first Monday in May. It is also unlawful for any person to use any purse net or other net having a stretched mesh of less than 1 3/4 inches. Any person violating any of the provisions of this section is guilty of a Class 1 misdemeanor. 

§ 28.2-411. Season for vessels of less than seventy gross tons; penalty.

Except from the first Monday in March to, but not including, the first Monday in May, it is unlawful for vessels with a gross weight of less than seventy tons to use purse nets to take or catch menhaden for purposes other than use as fish meal or oil.

A violation of this section is a Class 1 misdemeanor. 

And there is this section regarding loss of gear. However, I have to look at the printed book to see if "this article" includes everything in 28.2-4XX or if it is something less. I suspect that it includes everything, which means they do have good motivation to stay within the law.

§ 28.2-407. Forfeiture of fishing gear.

Any net, pot, or other fishing device or gear used in violation of any of the provisions of this article shall be seized and forfeited to the Commonwealth. The forfeiture shall be enforced as provided in Chapter 22 (§ 19.2-369 et seq.) of Title 19.2. The officer or other person seizing the property shall immediately give notice to the attorney for the Commonwealth. 

Tom


----------



## Dixie719 (May 12, 2003)

*Again*

Omega was out there again today cleaning house in front of Lynnhaven Inlet!


----------



## Thrifty Angler (May 5, 2002)

*I'm not knowledgeable in this area but.....*

it would be interesting if boaters would ban together in a show of force and make an appearance when these trawlers came in that close to the shore. Course...not breaking any rules...just sharing the space of the open bay....as rec guys of course....or mehnadden harvesting blockers for the daredevils if they so were inclined.  Don't see how such a protest would not be beneficial...besides....there aren't that many police boats in the area to arrest em all.  

Just a thought...but don't see how it would hurt. Cause the way I see it....the striper run is pretty much nonexistent....it would be more a case of protecting the recreational angler's rights to their share of the bounty of the sea. Fishing sucks in case yall hadn't noticed it. It sucked in the summer...it sucked in the early fall....and it continues to suck. Can't see how the presence of all those "here for the moment" trawlers aren't a major cause of the decline of stripers making it to the shoreline and creeks of our area.


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)

*State level help maybe*

http://www.app.com/app/story/0,21625,1095459,00.html
I posted this article a while back and wanted some feed back, anyway there is one thing I've learned if they (corporate money) can find a way to turn a profit they will do so at nature's expense. My grandparents lived 1 1/2 blocks from the Delaware bay where the beach in the fall was literally covered with Horseshoe crabs, well medical research found that these little guys, the crabs, (not really a crab but that's another story) have an immune system that attacks from the outside in. Unlike ours, so when they found a use and a way to use the crabs for medical use the number of crabs has declined to the point of just a few scattered where there once was thousands. My point is they will do the same thing to the Bunker/Menhadden. What's gonna stop them when the deplete the bunker?
What will they use after they're gone? Another
type of fish?
What ever happend to soy protein and other
unused protein that contains Omega3. If the people who use these supplements knew how arrogant and disrespectful to nature the makers of these supplements are they might think, "I'll get my Omega 3 from fish at the supermarket."
Anyway the state should force them to create replenish the stock through a hatchery and at least keep the levels from dropping to the point of exhaustion. The state could give them a tax break if they build a hatchery somewhere along the bay. That is my view on it.....thank you and 
drive safely...and remember to tip your bartenders...


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Thrifty I think you have seen my posts on Menhaden before.You probably understand I'm more for the water quality benifit. There some great stories about Florida and their net ban. I will try and get permission for a cross post(from another board) that will show the levels of improvement from just leaving the bait fish alone.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Since the boss is away I will go ahead and post this recovery story link. Here is a link to a great post on this subject. 
seatrout


----------



## Flyersfan (Dec 5, 2003)




----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

Sorry lost the link.


----------



## Digger (Jan 4, 2000)

IMHO The Menhaden population has already been decimated. I used fish for Cobia in the Chesapeake by snaging Menhaden from the fishingpier as I was fishing 15-20 schools would come by the pier a day.

See this article.Featfish


----------



## bassassasin (Nov 7, 2003)

Yoy know fish out there all the time too, is there anyone we can call and maybe catch them in the act.


----------

